# What is allowed in exam



## rmsg (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi guys, I  have one question from all of you, I know from looking at the past threads, I have now realized that we cannot scribble anything on notes in pencil,

But my question is that are we allowed to write on question paper with the pencil which is provided in the exam. If in case right at the beginning of exam, I just want to quickly mark all the questions of code or want to mark in the beginning that this question is single phase and/or this one is three phase. That way after quick scan of forty questions, I can come back and let's say do all the questions of code all together first etc..


----------



## a4u2fear (Sep 17, 2018)

i brought and will bring again, plenty of notes and paper with pencil on them.  

they  provide a pencil during the exam and you CANNOT write on anything but the test booklet during the exam.

of course you can write on the question paper during the exam, how else would you plan on solving the problems?


----------



## DLD PE (Sep 17, 2018)

I've done some review on this, asked questions and even wrote to the exam board.  It seems anything that is bound (I'm using a few 3-ring binders is legal, be it reference materials and any notes (handwritten, computerized print outs, pen, pencil, color, black or white).  Any mention of pencil written notes not being allowed to BRING the exam is just rumors in my opinion.  

Yes, you can BRING any kind of bound notes with you, but you can only WRITE on the written exam booklet.  You may not write on any of the reference materials or notes you brought to the exam.  That's my interpretation of the rules.


----------



## Szar (Sep 17, 2018)

MEtoEE said:


> I've done some review on this, asked questions and even wrote to the exam board.  It seems anything that is bound (I'm using a few 3-ring binders is legal, be it reference materials and any notes (handwritten, computerized print outs, pen, pencil, color, black or white).  Any mention of pencil written notes not being allowed to BRING the exam is just rumors in my opinion.
> 
> Yes, you can BRING any kind of bound notes with you, but you can only WRITE on the written exam booklet.  You may not write on any of the reference materials or notes you brought to the exam.  That's my interpretation of the rules.


This is a pretty high stakes exam.  Sure, you be fine in most cases and no one questions it.  

But if the specter of irregularities is ever raised, do you want to be in that position of having to defend a choice you were flatly warned against in a fight against corporate entity who is know to kill first, never ask questions later?    :2cents:


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 17, 2018)

I decided to not have pencil marks in my notes just in case the exam proctor accused me of writing in my notes. If my notes were in pencil, I would have no way to prove that I didn't write it during the exam. I didn't want to take the chance.


----------



## DLD PE (Sep 17, 2018)

Szar said:


> This is a pretty high stakes exam.  Sure, you be fine in most cases and no one questions it.
> 
> But if the specter of irregularities is ever raised, do you want to be in that position of having to defend a choice you were flatly warned against in a fight against corporate entity who is know to kill first, never ask questions later?    :2cents:


Understood, and the only notes I have in pencil are the practice exam problems I've worked out.  I re-print any class notes and anything I want to flag I write in red ink.  I did them on separate sheets so any time I work practice problems the workbooks have no notes on them, simulating the real exam.  I guess I could take all my notes in pencil and make copies of them so they're in ink, but with the exam less than a month and a half away I would have liked to have spent my time doing more productive things.  I guess it wouldn't take but a few minutes.


----------



## DLD PE (Sep 17, 2018)

I also have a digital watch that gets its time via GPS (it's a golf watch) that I wear all the time since it has the day, date and month constantly on the face (comes in handy at work when I forget what day it is, which these days happens often lol).  I thought, this is a legal watch, it's not a smart watch (GPS not internet) but why take the chance.  I'll bring a mechanical one instead (pure windup) that way they can't question it.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Sep 17, 2018)

rmsg said:


> Hi guys, I  have one question from all of you, I know from looking at the past threads, I have now realized that we cannot scribble anything on notes in pencil,
> 
> But my question is that are we allowed to write on question paper with the pencil which is provided in the exam. If in case right at the beginning of exam, I just want to quickly mark all the questions of code or want to mark in the beginning that this question is single phase and/or this one is three phase. That way after quick scan of forty questions, I can come back and let's say do all the questions of code all together first etc..


This is a question that pops up often. Your best resource to answer what is/is not allowed will always be the official examinee guide by NCEES. Otherwise, rumors and hearsay may confuse or mislead you. 

Here is an official link to the examine guide:

https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/ExamineeGuide_June-2018.pdf


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 17, 2018)

Zach Stone said:


> rumors and hearsay may confuse or mislead you.


Is it rumors and hearsay or individual interpretation and caution? 

Exam Procter: Excuse me, Mr. Matt267?

Matt267: Yes?

Exam Procter: I thought I saw you writing in your notes.

Matt267: Oh, no, sorry, I accidentally used my pencil to keep my place on a chart. I didn't write anything though. 

Exam Procter: I see pencil marks and parts of the chart circled. How do I know you're not trying to copy exam material into your notes? 

Matt267: Um, you don't. But trust me, I didn't just write in my notes.  

Exam Procter: I'm going to need to take this binder and send it to NCEES for them to investigate. Good luck on the rest of your exam. 

Matt267:  :suicide1:

Not a true story, but one I wanted to avoid. But hey, you all can do what you want. I already passed.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 19, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> Exam Procter: I'm going to need to take this binder and send it to NCEES for them to investigate. Good luck on the rest of your exam.


More than likely, they'd just take your test away from you then and there.

Though that being said, this whole penciled notes thing never occurred to me in the three times I took the P.E. exam, and I never had any issues. But I'd definitely rethink it in the future! cough*SE exam*cough


----------



## txjennah PE (Sep 19, 2018)

If there's any question, please call your state board to confirm.  My state board (Texas) told me that I could not bring notes marked in pencil. I mean, I'm sure hundreds of PE candidates have and will continue to bring in notes with pencil.  But it's not worth risking.  Just photocopy your notes and you're fine.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Sep 19, 2018)

I would definitely recommend checking with ncees. I received the TBPE newsletter today stating that the Environmental exam starting after this coming cycle will be moved to CBT and will only allow the Environmental Reference book as a resource at that point. 

EDIT: The reference manual will be provided as a pdf on the computer so you wouldn't even bring that.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 19, 2018)

I have notes written ALLL over my code books.  Eh, I made it through, so yay me!


----------



## rmsg (Sep 20, 2018)

Zach Stone said:


> This is a question that pops up often. Your best resource to answer what is/is not allowed will always be the official examinee guide by NCEES. Otherwise, rumors and hearsay may confuse or mislead you.
> 
> Here is an official link to the examine guide:
> 
> https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/ExamineeGuide_June-2018.pdf


Thanks Zac. That was helpful


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Sep 20, 2018)

rmsg said:


> Thanks Zac. That was helpful


Glad it helps. It's fun to speculate, but it's always nice to know what the official rules are.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 20, 2018)

txjennah said:


> My﻿ state board (Texas) told me that I could not bring notes marked in pen﻿c﻿﻿il﻿﻿﻿.﻿


No speculation there. Be sure to call your board to verify.


----------



## rmsg (Sep 30, 2018)

Zach Stone said:


> This is a question that pops up often. Your best resource to answer what is/is not allowed will always be the official examinee guide by NCEES. Otherwise, rumors and hearsay may confuse or mislead you.
> 
> Here is an official link to the examine guide:
> 
> https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/ExamineeGuide_June-2018.pdf


Can I bring a magnifying glass in the exam. I sometime get hard time reading a very fine (small) print of text


----------



## rmsg (Sep 30, 2018)

MEtoEE said:


> I also have a digital watch that gets its time via GPS (it's a golf watch) that I wear all the time since it has the day, date and month constantly on the face (comes in handy at work when I forget what day it is, which these days happens often lol).  I thought, this is a legal watch, it's not a smart watch (GPS not internet) but why take the chance.  I'll bring a mechanical one instead (pure windup) that way they can't question it.


Can I bring a magnifying glass in the exam. I sometime get hard time reading a very fine (small) print of text


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Oct 1, 2018)

rmsg said:


> Can I bring a magnifying glass in the exam. I sometime get hard time reading a very fine (small) print of text


Hi @rmsg,

My answer would be the same as the text that you quoted for the same reasons. While I've never personally been asked this before nor read anything specifically stating magnifying glasses I would consult official representation from either NCEES via email or from their documentation. I'd consider contacting them since I do not believe the examine guide mentions magnifying glasses. My best guess is that it would be okay, however, I do not represent nor am I affiliated with NCEES.


----------



## rmsg (Oct 1, 2018)

Zach Stone said:


> Hi @rmsg,
> 
> My answer would be the same as the text that you quoted for the same reasons. While I've never personally been asked this before nor read anything specifically stating magnifying glasses I would consult official representation from either NCEES via email or from their documentation. I'd consider contacting them since I do not believe the examine guide mentions magnifying glasses. My best guess is that it would be okay, however, I do not represent nor am I affiliated with NCEES.


Thanks Zach


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 2, 2018)

Is better to err on the side of caution. There are questions that are dangerously similar to questions in reference material.

So, can you *prove* it?

Like Matt said, I wasn't taking any chances. 

Just my 2 cents. to each there own.


----------



## Engineer7 (Oct 7, 2018)

Two questions: 

I bought a backup calculator to take with me to the exam, but I don’t want to open it until I need it so that I can return it if I didn’t use it. Can I bring the unwrapped calculator in it’s plastic packaging with me to the test or does it have to be open? 

Im bringing three binders, code book, some textbooks with me to the exam. Obviously I can’t carry it all in my hands so I will put them in a bag/rolling backpack of some sort. Do they allow the backpack in the testing area or do we have to empty the backpack and leave the backpack somewhere and just take our books with us inside?


----------



## rmsg (Oct 7, 2018)

Engineer7 said:


> Two questions:
> 
> I bought a backup calculator to take with me to the exam, but I don’t want to open it until I need it so that I can return it if I didn’t use it. Can I bring the unwrapped calculator in it’s plastic packaging with me to the test or does it have to be open?
> 
> Im bringing three binders, code book, some textbooks with me to the exam. Obviously I can’t carry it all in my hands so I will put them in a bag/rolling backpack of some sort. Do they allow the backpack in the testing area or do we have to empty the backpack and leave the backpack somewhere and just take our books with us inside?


I have similar question, I am giving exam first time as I don't have prior experience. I am planning to take around 15 odd books/binders which

would fit in at least 2 suitcase. I will prioritize the strongly needed books in one suitcase and the other seldom used in other suitcase.

From past exam takers, please let me know if we have to take all the books at one time inside or we can come back to collect later or

do they allow a suitcase as it is (packed) near my seat so I can open the suitcase if I need less prior books.

Secondly if we don't have choice and have to carry all the books in one shot, then the table/seat they allow (is it big enough) to accommodate

the books or we can put some of the less important books on floor beside us.


----------



## Szar (Oct 8, 2018)

You are normally given a lunch break which you are allowed to leave and come back.  However I would not risk not having a resource available because you do not know the order of the test exam questions. 

Once you are in, you are in for the 4 hour segment.  You are only allowed to leave for a bathroom break, and typically those are somewhat monitored.  You cannot leave to go to your car for instance.


----------



## Engineer7 (Oct 8, 2018)

Szar said:


> You are normally given a lunch break which you are allowed to leave and come back.  However I would not risk not having a resource available because you do not know the order of the test exam questions.
> 
> Once you are in, you are in for the 4 hour segment.  You are only allowed to leave for a bathroom break, and typically those are somewhat monitored.  You cannot leave to go to your car for instance.


So are you allowed to take the suitcase of books with you in the testing area?


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Oct 8, 2018)

Engineer7 said:


> So are you allowed to take the suitcase of books with you in the testing area?


Yes. As long as you have passed the Prometric Polygraph before the exam date.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Oct 8, 2018)

Engineer7 said:


> So are you allowed to take the suitcase of books with you in the testing area?


Yes. You can use whatever you want to bring material to the exam. People will have all kinds of items including crates, rolling luggages, backpacks, hand trucks ( mini and full size). If you feel like you have too much, chances are you'll see at least a few people with the same or more stuff than you. 

The one thing to take into account is travel distance from parking to test room (carrying a full milk crate a long distance gets heavy, and is even heavier at the end of the day). Also make sure you account for weather conditions. If it rains, you will need something to protect your material from getting wet while outside. Luckily, for my 1st attempt, I had 1 of my daughters blankets in my trunk to be able to cover my milk crate.


----------



## Surf and Snow (Oct 8, 2018)

I used a small rolling suit case. It seamed about 75% of every one there did the same.


----------



## Drewism (Oct 11, 2018)

I was going to bring a giant tub (clear Hefty bin) of my books into the exam room. But the area where's it's held is in a tight area (NYC) and I will not be driving to the exam, so I will have to commute. Taking public transit with that giant tub is a no-go. I was thinking of using my giant, gym duffel bag to take all of my books and just carry them in.

Would they have an issue with a giant black duffel bag?


----------



## rmsg (Oct 11, 2018)

ME_VT_PE said:


> Yes. As long as you have passed the Prometric Polygraph ﻿﻿before the exam date.


what is  Prometric Polygraph ?


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Oct 12, 2018)

rmsg said:


> what is  Prometric Polygraph ?


When you go to have your palm prints and finger prints taken at the Prometric testing center they administer a lengthy Polygraph examination. You will need to provide all of this to become licensed...


----------



## rmsg (Oct 13, 2018)

ME_VT_PE said:


> When you go to have your palm prints and finger prints taken at the Prometric testing center they administer a lengthy Polygraph examination. You will need to provide all of this to become licensed...


Oh yes, I remember it now, had to go through that for FE exam also.


----------



## roy167 (Nov 11, 2018)

For FE I took backup calculator and they said you can not have 2 calculators at the same time. I said what happens if my calc dies? They said at that time you can grab it from the locker room. This is tricky though, it will take 5 -10 mins to check in check out and get your calculator and this loss of 10 mins would put additional mental pressure. 

What is the scoop with PE,  can you have another calculator right with you just in case without losing any time?


----------



## DLD PE (Nov 12, 2018)

I brought a spare battery and small screwdriver to the exam.  The week before the exam, I did three timed practice runs of replacing the battery until I could do it in less than 2 minutes.  Then I replaced the existing battery with the spare so I had a brand new battery and the spare one was "used".  

Of course I'm joking about the three timed practice runs, but I did make sure I knew how to replace the battery in case I got in a bind.  

The proctors examined everyone's calculator while they were checking IDs.  I don't remember seeing anyone checking in a spare calculator but if it's allowed it's a good idea to bring one.  I figured bringing a spare battery was good enough.  I'm pretty careful with electronics.  I have a history of keeping the same cell phone for 2 years or more and I never get those covers or protectors for them.  I guess I'm just careful with stuff.  If you're the type who drops or breaks things a lot then I highly recommend getting a spare calculator.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 14, 2018)

I remember seeing a bunch of people with a spare calculator both times I took the PE. The proctors were okay with it.


----------



## roy167 (Nov 14, 2018)

I am astonished at the amount of stuff people are talking about taking with them. I can understand one binder with miscellaneous copies, formulas, whatever; couple of reference books and required code books. Beyond that if you go with 2 suitcases, first you have to know which book will have that information exactly. If not searching through the book will take long time and may be counter productive.  

I heard about bound material. Can you take a three ring binder, punch a holes on papers and keep putting that in a 3 ring binder? like how we normally use three ring binder.  Is this allowed or they will consider this as "loose papers".


----------



## a4u2fear (Nov 14, 2018)

roy167 said:


> I am astonished at the amount of stuff people are talking about taking with them. I can understand one binder with miscellaneous copies, formulas, whatever; couple of reference books and required code books. Beyond that if you go with 2 suitcases, first you have to know which book will have that information exactly. If not searching through the book will take long time and may be counter productive.
> 
> I heard about bound material. Can you take a three ring binder, punch a holes on papers and keep putting that in a 3 ring binder? like how we normally use three ring binder.  Is this allowed or they will consider this as "loose papers".


i took a small duffel bag first go around and i was short on material.  the second time i took a medium suitcase and it weighed i would say 75lbs.  the issue is, there are say 5 questions on th exam that are out of nowhere and are baffling, but if you have the right book you can possible find the answer.  i was able to find extremely discrete information in some of my books

i also had plenty of three ring binders.  i was nervous a few times as i was flipping so fast (and often) some of the hole became torn and the sheets were coming loose.

what i made sure of, is that i knew what was in each binder and book (generally speaking).  you won't remember everything, but sometimes the difference between passing and failing is a question (maybe) and that analytical discrete off the wall question could be it.


----------

